# Problems eating meat



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Has anyone else had this. I've recently had to go almost veggie because I've discovered meat gives me 'gut' problems which I won't go in to. Had a colonoscopy which didn't show anything so is this just another joyful thing to take in to account as we get older?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh that sounds terrible. Just had an all you can eat Chinese buffet and I focus on all the fish and meat dishes and leave all the veg alone.
OK late at night I will suffer with indigestion but I always know what causes it....................... I hope.

Ray.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I know - it is terrible. It seems I can eat fish which I love. The Chinese buffet sounds wonderful!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

StephandJohn said:


> Has anyone else had this. I've recently had to go almost veggie because I've discovered meat gives me 'gut' problems which I won't go in to. Had a colonoscopy which didn't show anything so is this just another joyful thing to take in to account as we get older?


Google ...................tick bite / meat aversion


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Google ...................tick bite / meat aversion


Ooow Errrr. How odd.!
Must be one of the Great Creators little know tricks sent to try us.?

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is only Beef with me. I can eat most other meat though. I often wonder if the Hindu culture has a point. Even my doctor told me to avoid beef.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Could be the result of all those injections etc that cattle are subjected to. Perhaps you should try Venison a much cleaner beast in that way.Taste is better as well and you will know where it comes from.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

- or go Quorn !


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I do eat Quorn and the other meat substitutes but don't really like them. Luckily I do like beans and lentils so I make more veggie stuff with them now. Eggs, Cheese and fish are Ok as well.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Wild bore is like a laxative for me, I love the taste, it doesn´t like me. 
I don´t think wild animals have antibiotics in them.

Jan


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that, of all the farmed animals, sheep live the most natural lives. They are not worth loads of money so the farmers tend not to fill them full of antibiotics etc to keep them going. Only the healthy live and reproduce. 


We used to keep goats and we would eat the, surplus, billy goat kids. The meat is like lamb but a bit gamier. Absolutely free of all drugs too


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

How weird
Is it a problem digesting complex protein?
My guts have not been the same since my colonoscopy which also revieled nothing.
They were trying to find a cause for 
A. Low white blood cell count and b . Low red blood count.
Frankly the cures suggested so far ( iron tablets) have produced mor problems than before.
Once the specialists get hold of you things seem to go on and on.


----------

